# Is Dethleffs Owners Club still Alive?



## williat1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi,

I sent off my subscription to the Dethleffs Owners Club last week and received confirmation of my membership. I've tried to enrter their website tonight but the message, " THIS ACCOUNT HAS BEEN SUSPENDED" is displayed.

Does anyone know if this is just a glitch on the internet, or have they folded?

Regards

Williat1


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Williat1,

I have been a member for three years and get the same message. Looks to me like the message is from the website provider, does not look good.

Terry.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Me too. Just logged on. I did get a facebook message off them on Weds about classified sales though and I could acces the site until yesterday.
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Its back
Chris


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

do they have a forum?

I joined but I can't see any way to have discussions


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Dont think so. Wish they did though


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

mailed them a couple of days ago and got a response yesterday so they seem to be still active


----------



## OttosDad (Jul 14, 2013)

*Dethleffs Owners Club*

I met Richard Olphin ( owners club organiser ) at the Birmingham Show in October and he indicated that the web page part of the operation is having teething problems since it's re vamp. DOC still is available to all, but I have been waiting nearly four months now to actually sign in to the pure members area. Richard intends to send round a global mail once it is all sorted .
OttosDad


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

Can you tell me if this has been resolved please? I tried to sign up today and it looks like the payment went through and then I was directed to a 404 error page.

I need to know as I'm trying to get hold (hopefully) of the 240V electric circuit diagram in the technical manual (for a globebus 2005). Our electrics are playing up and a member of the forum is kindly going to have a look tomorrow. He asked if I could get hold of this info via the club!

Otherwise - is anyone able to share with me please?

Thanks

Simone


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Simone, 

If you can PM me your VIN then I will contact Dethleffs to request any electrical diagrams they have available.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After being a member for one year with total silence from the would be 'club' I refuse to waste any more time or money on them until someone with enough drive and interest takes the helm.
If I want parts for my Dethleffs I would ask Chris at Premier Motors who is both a member of this 'club' and a Dethleffs agent. He also knows more about the various vehicles from the company than most individuals would have access to.

Alan


----------



## Skb (Sep 10, 2011)

*Dethleffs Owners Club*

I also paid for membership to this organisation a year 18 months ago but only received one letter. I have never been able to access the members area of the web site. So found renewing membership pointless.

Steve


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon Simone,
> 
> If you can PM me your VIN then I will contact Dethleffs to request any electrical diagrams they have available.
> 
> ...


Thanks, have sent you a pm.


----------



## macmedal (Feb 6, 2014)

Is the club still going or has it folded ?


----------



## dethleffsownersclub (Apr 22, 2014)

*Club still alive and helping members. April 2014*

Hi to all forum members.
I have been running the Dethleffs Owners Club for eight years when we saved it from extinction. 
We are definitely not perfect, and the DOC website does have an issue since a web developer cocked up the password system.....

However, we have helped 35-40 members sell their vehicles,
Each year, we help our members to save upto £240pa on their insurance by running a survey of members to discover who is the most recommended and best value...not just the cheapest.
We get parts sent out to members and help them in English even when they are on tour. At the last count, we had helped over 600 Dethleffs Owners with problems parts/paintcodes/help/advice etc.
I respond to technical questions by email within twenty to forty minutes unless in a meeting etc. 
We have a close relationship with the manufacturers and also the dealers, (both of whom are usually excellent) but I know of several occasions where we have had to stick to our guns and insist that the member is listened to. I don't make a big thing of problems as it is in all of our interests to sort them out with the minimum of fuss and to keep the value of our lovely motorhomes high.
I am now on our sixth Deadleggs (as one of my friends INSISTS that it is pronounced, from a 1983 caravan to 90's Globetrotters to late model Esprit RT. I can help anyone with an older Dethleffs as I am pretty sure that I know all the foibles!
Just email me if you are a member with a question or a problem. I have dealt with almost 30 queries and parts requests over the Easter weekend.
I would say that I am enthusiastic and that I have 'drive'. I just prefer not to make a fuss of it and just be there for the members in the background.
By the way, I concur fully with your compliments to Angela's team down at Premier Motors. They have won our 'Excellent After-Sales Service ' award and trophy for the last two years as we feel that it is important to positively reward excellence in service.
Please don't take this as a rant or a moan..I just think it is important that you get both sides.
Richard (and Jane),
Dethleffs Owners Club UK


----------



## macmedal (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update I will join up.


----------



## Stevenjune (May 21, 2006)

*Dethleffs owners club*

Hi,
I just wanted to add my support for the DOC. I have been a member for roughly a year and Richard has helped me several times. He is able to source parts that my local dealer seems unable to get their hands on.

Thankfully I have not (yet) needed anything urgently but I am sure I would contact Richard first, if or when it happens. Each time I have contacted DOC I have had an email reply in the space of a few hours at most.

I for one will be renewing my membership when the time comes as it's a small amount to pay when you need the help that he provides.


----------



## OttosDad (Jul 14, 2013)

*Dethleffs Owners Club*

Hello All, there does seem to be a problem with the web page , but the Owners Club is still being managed by Richard on Face Book . Just type Dethleffs Owners in Face book and it will appear.
The DOC page is still available and being updated etc, it just won't accept our passwords or payments details etc. But the Facebook pages do allow contact with Management .
They know about the web page problems , and it is taking an age to fix. My own renewal is due soon so will more than likely have to contact R.O for the preferred method of joining . Otherwise he is going to be very busy at Birmingham this year with the admin.!


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello

I also tried - a week ago - to sign up to the owners club. Paid my fee (money taken) and was then just re-directed to a error page. Have had no emails or any other confirmation, except being £15 lighter.

Sent an email to [email protected]
The response was a 'this email address no longer exists'

So it does appear to no longer be a functioning club or website.

I do not have Facebook so cannot contact them (if possible!) through that.

If anyone knows the people that run the club - ask them to refund my money! Thanks

Craig


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sorry but I have to speak up for the club. It is not a social rally site but a site for help and assistance. This week I sent an email asking for help to replace the glass hob cover that I destroyed? Email back within 24 hours responding that the enquiry process was under way. 4 days later the part had been located and I paid for the replacement via paypal.
Previous to this I needed help with solar regulator and this to was sorted via the help of Richard at Dethleffs Owners.
I am very gratefull for their help as we all know what dealers are like in responding to your enquiries...mine still hasnt replied!
Dethleffs to have responded well to all my enquiries so I am more than happy.
Don't give up on them.

[email protected] is the email
Chris


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Just an update on this -

Richard from UK Dethleffs Owners Club contacted me via email; club still running but as pointed out by a few others here - the website has problems with the processing / payments and passwords.

I received my membership details in the post today even though Richard refunded my money - I will be paying _back_ my £15 as happy to pay for the membership!

It seems the email noted by chisgog above is the one to use for anyone else looking to join.

Craig


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

contact the club via:-

[email protected]


----------

